

Ask HN: Would you be interested in HTML to EPub as a service?  - heeton

We needed to create EPub documents, and couldn't find a service anywhere to handle this, so we made our own. 
Would anyone be interested in that? If it's really needed, we could make ours into a public service.
======
herrwolfe
Yes - Though, I thought one could use Calibre for this with a regex. But, at
least for me, it was very error prone.

